# TX-Beaut. 2-3 yr. old Male, Golden, needs rescue/adopter!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...84057351.92777.224853647593673&type=3&theater

Friends of the Sherman Animal Shelter On Tuesday, the shelter received an email inquiring about this gorgeous guy. The lady had previously raised Goldens and at the present time did not have any dogs. The Shelter director talked to her and told her all the facts about him. She even stated that after she has had time to evaulate him, he will get whatever training he needs. After talking with her, they allowed her to come on Wednesday when the shelter is closed to the publc to pick him up. I wrote her a Thank you note and asked her to please keep us posted with photos and progress notes because so many people have been sharing him to find him a safe place. I will post any information/photos I receive. Also, shared this page in case she didn't know about it so she could post directly if she wanted.
Thursday at 11:48pm · Edited · Like · 5


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

I just saw this wonderful news!! Pamela Pyle (I think she volunteers with the shelter), was so worried what was going to happen to him!!
God Bless the woman that emld. the shelter about him!!

Thank you for his Christmas Miracle!!


----------

